# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  मचलती बारिश : बारिश, शाइस्ता और नजरिया  (लघु कहानी)

## sajan love

*मचलती बारिश

लेखक
प्रभात कुमार*

----------


## sajan love

सुबह से हीं काफी बारिश हो रही थी। मौसम काफी खुशगवार था। धुले हुए पेड़ के पत्तों को देखकर सेक्स का स्वाभाविक उद्दीपन सभी में था। मनहर की नींद ही कुत्तों के भौंकने से मजबुरी में टूटी थी जो अपने खिड़की के पास से कुत्तों को भगाने के लिए उठा था। खिड़की से आते बारिश  के हल्के छीटों का लुफ्त उठाते हुए वह कुछ और देर सोना चाहता था ताकि शाइस्ता के साथ अपने सपनों में अठखेलिया कर सके जो अभी तक हकीकत न बन पाई थी। खैर जैसे-तैसे उठकर वह भगाने के लिए खिड़की पर आया लेकिन दृश्य देखते हीं उसे उन भौंकते कुत्तों से सहानुभूति हो आई। उसे उन कुत्तों में और खुद में काफी समानता लगी। वो भी तो शाइस्ता को दूसरे के साथ देखकर अंदर से ऐसे हीं भौंकता है। मनहर को भी उस कुत्ते की किस्मत से रस्क होने लगा जो अभी भी कुतिया के पीछे चोट पर चोट कर रहा था और कुतिया आनंदपूर्वक खड़ी-खड़ी उन बेचारे कुत्तों की बेचारगी का लुफ्त ले रही थी। मनहर का मन अब और शाइस्ता के लिए मचलने लगा। वह अब अपने जांघों के बीच काफी तनाव महसूस करने लगा।

----------


## sajan love

शाइस्ता उसके सामने वाली कोठरी में रहती थी जो उसके अब्बा ने कम किराया देख ले रखी थी। उसके अब्बा अपने फल के जूस बेचने के धंधा से इससे ज्यादा कर भी नहीं सकता था। खैर उसकी अम्मा जमीला ने अपने हुनर से  काफी कुछ संभाल रखा था। और अपने मकानमालिक वजिर हसन से अपने यौवन के बल पर अच्छा प्रबंध कर रखा था। शाइस्ता अपने अब्बा की गरीबी और अम्मी की प्रबंधित आय के साथ जवान हो रही थी।
मनहर अपनी बेचारगी में डूबा खिड़की पर खड़ा हीं था कि “हाय अल्लाह” सुनकर उसकी तंद्रा टूटी जो शाइस्ता उन कुत्ते-कुतियों के खेल को देखकर अनायास ही बोल पड़ी थी। अचानक मनहर और शाइस्ता की निगाह लड़ पड़ी और दोनों ने एक-दूसरे की देखने की चोरी पकड़ी। मनहर ने शाइस्ता के पूरे यौवन को निगाहों से पीते हुए निगाहों- निगाहों में हीं पूछा और शाइस्ता ने भी हँस कर सहमती दे दी। मनहर का मन भी पलटी मार कर उस कुत्ते के साथ हो लिया जो कुतिया के साथ था। भौंकते कुत्तों के साथ उपजी सहानुभूति जाने कहाँ तिरोहित हो गई।

समाप्त

----------

